# David Kilcullen - The Accidental Guerrilla



## Kraut783 (Aug 31, 2012)

Pretty good clip.  Will look for the book, anyone read it?


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 31, 2012)

I read parts of it, I thought it was pretty good.  I met Kilcullin once down at Benning at a conference the Rangers were putting on.  I thought he was a very good public speaker, very personable in the extremely short period of time I dealt with him.


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I've got a copy on loan from a brother here.  I'll be reading it on the flight over so I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 3, 2012)

Excellent, thanks guys.  So far things I have seen of him are pretty good.


----------



## QC (Sep 4, 2012)

It's pretty good, IMO, with some interesting first hand examples to support his thesis.


----------

